# Looking for pack goats to rent in Colorado



## Falco

Hi 

I'm looking to rent pack goats for Elk bowhunting next year in Colorado. I live in Colorado and if the goats work well I may be in the market to raise and keep my own. I hunt the wilderness areas but my knees aren't as good as they used to be and could use help especially carrying out. Can anyone tell me a place near central Colorado to rent? 

Thanks


----------



## Used2bmimi

I have a friend who is raising up a herd of packers. She has some experienced oldsters and some younger ones learning the ropes. She may be ready to lease them by next year. She is located in Loma. That is almost the farthest town west on I70 before the border. Is that too far for you?


----------



## TDG-Farms

There maybe some people in that area who rent, might wanna post in the pack and working goat topic


----------



## The Goat Whisperer

*Goat rentals*

I rent my goats out all summer and into fall they have been used meny times in CO for hunting. I am in South West Wyoming I rent my goats for $30. per day per goat with a min of two and that includes all equipment needed to use and care for the goats and that also includes a 3 to 4 hour training class, and I have trailers if needed.
www.highuintapackgoats.com 1-877-packgoat or 307-701-4628 if you just want training thats free.


----------

